# Looking for seed garlic in CNY



## NY Jewel (Apr 6, 2006)

Does anybody know of anyone selling some seed garlic in upstate NY? Thanks


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Do you mean garlic cloves to "replant" for next years harvest. ?? If so..look for some good organic garlic..Have you checked into catalogs ??


----------



## bigjon (Oct 2, 2013)

let me ask a friend,he lives in Montezuma,ny


----------



## moeh1 (Jan 6, 2012)

Garlic festival is in Cuba NY in a couple weeks if you don't find some sooner.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Also a festival (garlic) in Little Falls NY on Sept 13th....


----------



## NY Jewel (Apr 6, 2006)

Thank you all! I have found some.


----------

